# The master himself



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Good clip--- hope a lot of members take the time to watch it--- I know it will help the new guys and gals.

Skips probably gonna be headed out to Callie now and hit the big movies >-------> as soon as he gets outta the deep snow.lol. :roflmao:

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A very good vid. lots of great info through out.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

good job skip ! :thumbsup:

git them rascally coyoots! :biggrin:

every time I try the howls, what I think sounds like" come hither me darlin" ,the coyotes hear, "run for your lives!!"


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks Guys --That was made a few years back.--Was fun to do- it was -10 that afternoon was using Mr. Conks cow horn and my lips almost froze to it LOL. I happened to see it the other day and I asked Don to post it---Thanks Buddy for doing so-------------------------------------------------------Kiyote----this is the time of year you want to use coyote talk lots there are in love around here and breeding season is coming to the end and the boys want to step out LOL---also Bobcat in heat is a great call now--------------Catcapper thanks buddy--I've done a few shows over the years ,Goose hunting etc.---And I've been in Callie in the 1960's USMC and I'm NOT GOING BACK. LOL-------Thanks Hassel----------skip*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Saw this years ago but worth watching again. Who needs an e-caller, anyway? Good stuff!

Hey, Skip. Don't put that shovel away. Sending some more ground cover your way!


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

I remember watching that video when I was getting into calling, helped a bunch!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks Glen--Glad it helped Mark---Thanks--Hey close to 3" this morning and coming down heavy right now---8-12 coming---------skip-----------------P.S. the small double reed was made for me By Our member Big D and the other were made by Weasel------Good custom calls*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Great stuff there always fun to watch it again


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Awesome video!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks Guys ----Hope everyone found a tip or two-----was fun making the vid-------------svb-----------------------------------p.s. Hey Guys if you can get coyote food fight on your E-call do it---Great SOUND---Its a W.T. sound*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Couple of coyotes from the past---THE LAST PIC IS OF MY LATE BROTHER DENNIS with 2 nice Coyote hides and Fisher He'd taken----------svb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pic's Skip, thanks for sharing.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

you the man skip. the world needs more like you.

we hunters are failing our sport, if we don't recruit fresh blood to replace us when we are gone

I try but could do better. I think that goes for most of us .


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*CAN YOU SEE MY RIFLE WITH THE COWS IN THE BACK GROUND??????????*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Great pictures skip


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

had to look close, looks great!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The rifle looks good..... what cows ?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*A FEW MORE KILLS FROM TIME'S gone by-----------------Got carried away Reminiscing--Better save some for next time-------svb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks so much for sharing Skip.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Here's the Pic's of my 45lb Male Bobcat------2004------*

*svb*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Some early Pic's-----My son was 10 years Old*--This Male Bob was 38 lbs----The Big Skin with the Beaver was 39 lbs------My Buddy Joe with his Big Bobcat--He tried to beat me said it weighed 49 lbs but I DIDN'T SEE THE SCALE LOL------------also My Buddy Mark with a pair of smaller cats He called---and My young friend Charlie--[86] with a cat he trapped------The Pic's of the mounted Bob was one I got. If I remember right I believe it weighted 21 lbs.----I wanted some thing different so I used my Greenhead Mallard mounted flying instead of a Pheasant or Grouse--------enjoy*

*svb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Frigging great pic's right there, thanks so much for sharing Skip.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good stuff - especially that last pic.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice picture lots of great memories there thanks for sharing


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*That 38 pounder is the Prettiest Bobcat I've taken. The year 1984. I can't remember how much I sold him for but it was top dollar*


----------



## Sam Serafin (Mar 25, 2019)

Wow Skip, thats awesome. Maybe you should of maybe a video or two. Trapping, skinning, calling. I would of bought some. I like your hat to, who made that?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I did most of it Sewed the tail on and some of the fur work. Than sewed a Baseball cap inside. A lady friend sewed the Hunter Orange on the outside so it would be reversible for walking to the stand to be legal in Michigan--than I would turn it back to the fur side on stand. WARN HAT IN THE WINTER :hot:*


----------

